# Scott Scale 940 - X01 Carbon Kurbel



## ratzec (28. Dezember 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

bräuchte mal einen Rat, bezüglich Umrüstung auf X01 Carbon Kurbel. Möchte mein Scott von SX Kurbel auf X01 Carbon Kurbel umrüsten. Habe aber ein Problem mit der richtigen Kettenlinie.
Normal bei Boost ist ja 52mm Kettenlinie. Aber bei Scott sind 55mm Kettenlinie angegeben. 
Hat jemand ein Tipp oder Erfahrungen zur Hilfe??

Gruß Michael


----------



## idmoto (29. Dezember 2022)

Ich denke du muss eine Kurbel mit 55mm nehmen, die ist auch vorhanden als xx1 und x01


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratzec (29. Dezember 2022)

Habe gerade mal die Kurbel ausgebaut.
Gehäusebreite ist 92 MM. Es ist ein Pressfit Lager verbaut. An der SX Kurbel ist ein Kettenblatt mit 3 mm Offset.
Da müßte doch alles für eine 52er Kettenlinie sprechen, oder?
Es sind auch keine Spacer vorhanden.


----------



## Konix9999 (30. Dezember 2022)

Ich habe mein Spark 940 von SX auf X01 Carbon umgerüstet. Hat ebenfalls 55mm Kettenlinie. Eine DUB Wide Kurbel und Kettenblatt mit 3mm Offset.


----------



## ratzec (30. Dezember 2022)

Super - danke für den Rat aus eigener Erfahrung.

Gruß Michael


----------



## idmoto (30. Dezember 2022)

Das bedeutet ich muss nicht extra Kurbel mit 55mm CL nehmen?, sondern 52mm Kurbel plus 3mm Kettenblatt reicht?


----------



## ratzec (30. Dezember 2022)

....das wäre interessant.
Ich glaube aber die "normale" Boost Kurbel hat ja aber ein 3mm Offset Kettenblatt?!


----------



## idmoto (30. Dezember 2022)

deshalb habe ich gedacht man muss eine 55 cl kurbel haben


----------



## Konix9999 (30. Dezember 2022)

Nach meiner Einschätzung passt das dann nicht. Hat mich aber auch ganz schön verwirrt, das Thema.


----------



## idmoto (30. Dezember 2022)

Konix9999 schrieb:


> Nach meiner Einschätzung passt das dann nicht. Hat mich aber auch ganz schön verwirrt, das Thema.


wie meinst du es?


----------



## Konix9999 (30. Dezember 2022)

Meine Erkenntnis: es gibt nur die DUB und die DuB wide Kurbel. Dann gibt es Kettenblätter mit 0, 3 und 6mm Offset. 
Wenn ich CL 55 habe und 52 will, da ich eher die größeren Ritzel fahre, dann nehme ich 3mm mehr Offset.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## idmoto (30. Dezember 2022)

ok, verständlich:

ich werde an den neuen Scale 2023 CL 55 haben, es ist dann ein MTB Wide Innenlager  und dafür nehme dann die xx1 CL 55 Kurbel und schraube ein Kettenblatt mit 0mm Offset? 3mm kann ich dann nicht mehr nehmen

sehe ich das dann richtig?

nehme ich eine cl 52 kurbel und ein Kettenblatt mit 3mm kann ich es auch im wide Lager verbauten ?


----------



## ratzec (30. Dezember 2022)

Das läßt mir jetzt doch keine Ruhe. Habe gerade noch einmal meine Kurbel/ Lagerkombination angeschaut. Ich musste feststellen, das doch ein Spacer von 2mm rechts verbaut ist.
Das würde ja dann eigentlich bedeuten - "normale" Boost - Kurbel (52 mm) + 2 mm.
Wäre ja dann eine Kettenlinie von 54 mm ???? 😳😳😳


----------



## idmoto (30. Dezember 2022)

ja das bedeutet du hast ein mtb wide kurbel  im mtb wide Lager 

wenn du eine kurbel mit cl 52 hast und das Kettenblatt mit 3mm Offset, dann bedeutet das man die  55 Kettenlinie hat ?


----------



## ratzec (30. Dezember 2022)

... und wenn dann noch ein Spacer ins Spiel kommt ....????


----------



## idmoto (30. Dezember 2022)

ich weiss nur dass ich bei road Lager sind immer zwei dabei
2,5 / (5,5mm oder 4,5)

bei 92mm verwendet man den 2mm spacer

es gibt noch den Innenlager SRAM Pressfit DUB MTB SuperBoost+ 
mit 1 x Spacer SRAM 4,5 mm und 1 x Spacer SRAM 6,5 mm


----------



## idmoto (30. Dezember 2022)

bist du dir ganz sicher das deine kurbel nicht cl 55 ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratzec (30. Dezember 2022)

Ich fasse jetzt nochmal kurz zusammen:

92er Tretlagergehäuse
Boost Hinterbau
Pressfit Innenlager
bei momentan verbauter SX Kurbel liegt ein   2mm Spacer unter und ein 3mm offset           Kettenblatt
 Scott Beschreibung sagt 55er Kettenlinie, aber warum nicht 52mm für normal Boost?
Bin mir nicht sicher, welche X01 Kurbel jetzt die Richtige ist?


----------



## Freaky-blue (30. Dezember 2022)

ratzec schrieb:


> bei momentan verbauter SX Kurbel


 
Was steht auf der Welle?


----------



## idmoto (30. Dezember 2022)

ratzec schrieb:


> Ich fasse jetzt nochmal kurz zusammen:
> 
> 92er Tretlagergehäuse
> Boost Hinterbau
> ...


Ich denke du hast den 00.6418.016.000 MTB  Lager 41x92mm mit 2mm Spacer halt und eine Kurbel mit CL 52 plus 3mm Offset. --> reine Vermutung, des ich finde keine SX mit CL 55.

Es gibt 2 Kurbel X01 und XX1 mit CL55 und eine XX1 CL ohne Kettenblatt, jetzt wäre die Frage welche Blätter sind bei diesen angebotenen X01 und XX1 verbaut, mit 3mm Offset oder ohne Offset ??. Leider die info wird nicht angeschrieben  und ein Blatt mit 0mm wird nicht angeboten, nur 3 oder 6, also alles halbe Infos 

- X01 --> https://r2-bike.com/SRAM-X01-Eagle-...-32-Zaehne-MTB-Wide-Kettenlinie-55-mm-schwarz

- XX1 --> https://r2-bike.com/SRAM-XX1-Eagle-...-Zaehne-MTB-Wide-Kettenlinie-55-mm-lunar-grau

-XX1 ohne Kettenblatt --> https://r2-bike.com/SRAM-XX1-Eagle-...inie-55-mm-8-Loch-Interface-lunar-grau-165-mm


----------



## ratzec (30. Dezember 2022)

....ich meine nur DUB, nicht WIDE.


----------



## Freaky-blue (30. Dezember 2022)

idmoto schrieb:


> - X01 --> https://r2-bike.com/SRAM-X01-Eagle-...-32-Zaehne-MTB-Wide-Kettenlinie-55-mm-schwarz



Ist ein Kettenblatt mit 3mm Offset verbaut.



idmoto schrieb:


> - XX1 --> https://r2-bike.com/SRAM-XX1-Eagle-...-Zaehne-MTB-Wide-Kettenlinie-55-mm-lunar-grau



Ist ein Kettenblatt mit 3mm Offset verbaut.



idmoto schrieb:


> -XX1 ohne Kettenblatt --> https://r2-bike.com/SRAM-XX1-Eagle-...inie-55-mm-8-Loch-Interface-lunar-grau-165-mm


 
Gibt es kein passendes Kettenblatt von Sram. Mit einem Nachrüst-Kettenblatt mit 3mm Offset ergibt sich ebenfalls eine Kettenlinie von 55mm.


----------



## Freaky-blue (30. Dezember 2022)

ratzec schrieb:


> ....ich meine [...]


 
Wie?!

Dann mess bitte mal die Länge der Welle.


----------



## idmoto (30. Dezember 2022)

Ja dann muss deine SX eine CL 55 Kurbel sein, so wie oben beschriebene Kurbeln von  X01 und XX1 mit  3mm Offset Blatt

Zusammengefasst: CL 55 -> bedeutet Kurbel CL 55 plus 3mm Offset Blatt


----------



## Freaky-blue (30. Dezember 2022)

idmoto schrieb:


> [...] deine SX [...]



Ich habe keine SX...


----------



## idmoto (30. Dezember 2022)

Freaky-blue schrieb:


> Ich habe keine SX...


Ratzec hat eine SX, und eine CL 55 an seinen Scale


----------



## idmoto (30. Dezember 2022)

Freaky-blue schrieb:


> Ich habe keine SX...


Hast du CL 55? oder warum sagst du hast keine SX?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratzec (30. Dezember 2022)

...richtig - ich messe die Kurbel Morgen und mede mich dann.
Danke vorerst.


----------



## idmoto (30. Dezember 2022)

Ich habe mir nochmal die Scott Seite angeschaut, auch bei Shimano Antrieb bei Scale wird CL 55 angegeben und wenn man die Kurbel im Shops nachschaut, sind das CL 55 Kurbel.

Ich denke Ratzec, dass deine SX Kurbel eine CL55 ist und  noch nicht angeboten wird, deshalb findet man es nicht.

muss nur eine X01 mit CL55 kaufen und gut ist


----------



## Freaky-blue (30. Dezember 2022)

idmoto schrieb:


> Hast du CL 55?



Ja, mehrfach...



idmoto schrieb:


> warum sagst du hast keine SX?



Weil Deine Conclusion...



idmoto schrieb:


> Ja dann muss deine SX eine CL 55 Kurbel sein



...völlig ohne Zusammenhang ist.


----------



## idmoto (30. Dezember 2022)

Freaky-blue schrieb:


> Ja, mehrfach...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


warum kann du dann die Sache mit dem CL 55 nicht auflösen, 

ist eine CL 55 Kurbel notwenig oder nicht, wenn du CL 55 Kurbel hast ??


----------



## ratzec (30. Dezember 2022)

..aber es ist ein 2021er Rad - da sollte es doch eine X01 Kurbel geben, oder????


----------



## idmoto (30. Dezember 2022)

ratzec schrieb:


> ..aber es ist ein 2021er Rad - da sollte es doch eine X01 Kurbel geben, oder????


ja gibt es, die links habe ich oben gepostet, ist eine cl 55 kurbel mit 3mm Offset, dann hast du cl 55, somit müsste deine sx 55 sein


----------



## Freaky-blue (30. Dezember 2022)

ratzec schrieb:


> [...] ein 2021er Rad [...]


 
Da gab es noch keine Wide Kurbeln mit 55mm Kettenlinie.


----------



## idmoto (30. Dezember 2022)

ratzec schrieb:


> ..aber es ist ein 2021er Rad - da sollte es doch eine X01 Kurbel geben, oder????


dann brauchst du doch keine cl 55, Scott Scale cl 55 ist jetzt bei der 2023er Version,  davor finde ich nichts mit cl 55


----------



## Freaky-blue (30. Dezember 2022)

idmoto schrieb:


> warum kann du dann die Sache mit dem CL 55 nicht auflösen


 
Habe ich mit der Frage nach der Länge der Welle versucht.

Bei Scott glaube ich nichts mehr, was ich nicht selbst gemessen habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## idmoto (30. Dezember 2022)

Freaky-blue schrieb:


> Habe ich mit der Frage nach der Länge der Welle versucht.
> 
> Bei Scott glaube ich nichts mehr, was ich nicht selbst gemessen habe.


verstehe, aber er hat das alte Modell so das er keine cl 55 hat, sondern 52mm denke ich. er hat das mit cl bei den neuen Scale 940 gelesen


----------



## Freaky-blue (30. Dezember 2022)

idmoto schrieb:


> [...] er hat das mit cl bei den neuen Scale 940 gelesen



Diese Vermutung hege ich mittlerweile auch, weshalb eine reelle Zahl (Länge der Welle) deutlich schneller und effektiver ans Ziel geführt hätte, als die ganzen anderen Wege.


----------



## ratzec (30. Dezember 2022)

So Ist es - der Fehler liegt bei mir.
Habe die 55er Kettenlnie bei dem neuen Scale gelesen.
Sorry für die Verwirrung. Also wird es ja bei mir die 52er Kettenlinie sein, oder??
....trotz 2mm Spacer?


----------



## Freaky-blue (31. Dezember 2022)

ratzec schrieb:


> Also wird es ja bei mir die 52er Kettenlinie sein


 
Sehr wahrscheinlich ja.


----------



## ratzec (31. Dezember 2022)

Gibt es denn an Hand der Achlängen genaue Definitionen über die Kurbel?
Habe dazu nichts gefunden?!


----------



## Freaky-blue (31. Dezember 2022)

ratzec schrieb:


> Gibt es denn an Hand der Achlängen genaue Definitionen über die Kurbel?



Es gibt bei Sram DUB MTB Kurbeln

2 unterschiedliche Achslängen - Standard und wide (DH und Fat mal außen vor)
2 unterschiedliche Kettenblattbefestigungen - 3-Loch und 8-Loch
3 unterschiedliche Kettenblatt-Offsets - 6mm, 3mm und 0mm
3 unterschiedliche Kurbellängen - 165mm, 170mm und 175mm
Daraus ergibt sich

Wenn Durchmesser und Länge der Kurbelwelle zum Innenlager (inkl etwaigen Spacern) passen, dann kann die Kurbel in das Innenlager (den Rahmen) montiert werden.
Kettenblatt und Kurbel müssen die gleiche Aufnahme besitzen, damit beides zusammen montiert werden kann.
Durch die Wahl des Kettenblatt-Offsets ergibt sich *in Zusammenhang* mit der Kurbelwelle eine bestimmte Kettenlinie. Weder Kurbel(arme) noch Kettenblatt für sich alleine besitzen eine Kettenlinie, weshalb ich gerade bei "nackten" Kurbelarmen ohne Kettenblatt die Angabe einer Kettenlinie etwas unglücklich finde.
Hinweise

Auf der Kurbelwelle steht aufgelasert DUB oder DUB wide, alternativ kann man messen.
Auf den Kettenblättern steht der Offset des Kettenblatts.
Fazit

Verwendest Du identische Maße, passt alles und hat die gleichen Eigenschaften wie vorher.
Weichst Du davon ab, musst Du wissen was Du tust, damit Du ein funktionierendes System erhältst oder Eigenschaften bewusst verändern kannst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratzec (31. Dezember 2022)

...super - danke freaky - blue.
Ich nähere mich dem Ziel, das ich endlich "durchsehe".
Dann denke ich, das bei meinem 21er Scale die normale DUB Kurbel mit 3mm Kettenblatt die Grundlage ist.
Mich macht aber immer noch der 2 mm Spacher etwas fraglich?


----------



## Freaky-blue (31. Dezember 2022)

ratzec schrieb:


> Dann denke ich, das bei meinem 21er Scale die normale DUB Kurbel mit 3mm Kettenblatt die Grundlage ist.



Ohne Dein System gesehen oder vermessen zu haben, wäre das auch meine naheliegenste Einschätzung.



ratzec schrieb:


> Mich macht aber immer noch der 2 mm Spacher etwas fraglich?



Meine Einschätzung zum Spacer auf der rechten Seite.
Sram hat ein sehr gutes Baukastenprinzip bei allen ihren Produkten umgesetzt und versucht Entwicklungs-, Fertigungs-, Lager- und Ersatzteilkosten durch Gleichteile so gering wie möglich zu halten.

Wahrscheinlich können bei den einzelnen Prozessschritten für die Kurbel die gleichen für den linken als auch den rechten Kurbelarm verwendet werden, was allerdings eine gewisse Symmetrie vorraussetzt. Auf dem linken Kurbelarm sitzt aber der Preload Ring zum Einstellen des Lagerspiels, weshalb der entsprechende Bauraum auf der rechten Seite mit dem fraglichen Spacer aufgefüllt worden sein könnte. Vermutlich war das unter dem Strich für Sram einfacher und hauptsächlich günstiger.

Die "neuen" Wide Kurbeln wurden deshalb eingeführt, um den immer massiveren Hinterbauten, sowie breiteren Reifen noch genug Bauraum zur Verfügung zu stellen, ohne dass es zur Kollision zwischen Kettenstrebe und Kettenblatt kommt. Daher wurde die Kettenlinie um 3mm weiter nach außen auf 55mm verlagert.
Um das zu erreichen, hätte es völlig ausgereicht, die Kurbelwelle auf der rechten Seite um 3mm zu verlängern (und einen dickeren Spacer zu verwenden). Die Symmetrie des Q-Faktors kann beliebig über die Kröpfung der Kurbelarme erreicht werden (war früher bei BB30 Kurbeln auch so).

Tatsächlich hat eine Wide Kurbel aber eine um 6mm längere Kurbelwelle und dafür auf der linken Seite auch noch einen (3mm dicken) Spacer (und auf der rechten Seite einen um 3mm dickeren Spacer als die "Standard" DUB-Kurbel).

Zusätzlich eröffnet diese Möglichkeit der Anpassung der Kettenlinie mit auf beiden Seiten um 3mm verlängerten Welle die Verbreiterung des Tretlagerbereichs bei zukünftigen Rahmendesigns ohne schon wieder neue Kurbeln entwickeln und fertigen zu müssen.


----------



## ratzec (31. Dezember 2022)

Also "normale" X01-DUB Kurbel (52er Kettenlinie) kaufen und mit dem Spacer + 3mm Offset Kettenblatt dann so einbauen, wie jetzt mit der SX- Kurbel.
Da könnte ich dann eigentlich keinen Fehler mehr machen.


----------



## Freaky-blue (31. Dezember 2022)

ratzec schrieb:


> "normale" X01-DUB Kurbel



ergibt mit



ratzec schrieb:


> 3mm Offset Kettenblatt





ratzec schrieb:


> dann





ratzec schrieb:


> 52er Kettenlinie


----------



## ratzec (31. Dezember 2022)

Habe gerade die Achse gemessen. Ich weiß nicht ob so gemessen wird, aber vom Bund der Kurbel bis Ende Achse sind es 120 mm.


----------



## Freaky-blue (31. Dezember 2022)

ratzec schrieb:


> Habe gerade die Achse gemessen.


 
Bei montiertem und komplett zurück gedrehtem Preload Ring, beträgt das Maß vom Bund des Preload Rings bis zum Ende der Welle für die "normale" DUB Kurbel ca. 112,5mm und für die Wide DUB Kurbel ca. 118,5mm.


----------



## ratzec (31. Dezember 2022)

ok, das wird dann wohl so passen,

... danke und eine guten Rutsch Allen !!!!


----------

